# John Browne Monuments 8 string



## F0rte (Aug 11, 2011)

Does he play with a high G? Or a low F?

And what are his specs if anyone knows?


----------



## pathos45 (Aug 11, 2011)

F - Bb - F - Bb - Eb - Gb - Bb - Eb pretty sure is how he tunes up his gitfiddle. And the video i did see of him rockin the 8 it was a rg2228 with emgs.


----------



## F0rte (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks man! Thats what I needed!


----------



## pathos45 (Aug 11, 2011)

no worries bro, im usuing the same tuning sometimes up half a step its a great fuckin tuning.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he uses a baritone RG7 tuned to F and borrows 8s when he can.


----------



## pathos45 (Aug 11, 2011)

Infamous Impact said:


> I'm pretty sure he uses a baritone RG7 tuned to F and borrows 8s when he can.


 
thats exactly it, i talked to him once and he was like nah i dont own a 8 lol


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 14, 2011)

he does now, according to his facebook, as of today!


----------



## Hallic (Aug 14, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> he does now, according to his facebook, as of today!



about time


----------



## pathos45 (Aug 14, 2011)

no he borrowed a ltd sc608b from olly steele even still though more browne tunes!


----------

